# Bird color



## Faris8732 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi I want to know the color of the bird and the young came from recessive red cock carries extreme dilute(lemon) and blue check hen


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi and welcome to Pigeon talk, 
If you chose a subject which could summarize your question or somewhat relate to your question, your thread will get more exposure. 
By seeing your two threads, I thought this one is duplicate, others may think the same and may not even click on this one. 
You may take hints from other thread subjects. 
Thanks for posting in.


----------



## Faris8732 (Feb 15, 2016)

OK and thank you . Can you change the subject name to bird color


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah done. Even you can do it by your own by going to "edit" option.


----------



## Faris8732 (Feb 15, 2016)

89 views and no body answer


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

This bird looks to me yellow ash ...


----------



## Faris8732 (Feb 15, 2016)

Yes, but your outlook eye color when was a young pink or red, what you think


----------



## 2Feathers (Mar 18, 2016)

It is a yellow check which is dilute red check. It will be sex linked in this case.


----------



## Faris8732 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you but the color change will transmit to you with pictures soon


----------

